# Away from LO?



## lauram_92

How often are you away from LO?

Including whether you work, go to college or University, how often you have nights out or when someone offers to help/give you a break?

:flower:


----------



## Mei190

Very rarely. I have been taking classes but doing it at home, so mainly in the evening and have only given Nathaniel away once to go out on our anniversary evening. Apart from that, I am with him on a permanent basis! 

I am offered help all the time, I just don't really take it :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

He is in nursery 7.30am-5.30pm Monday to Friday as I am in uni 5 days a week :cry:


----------



## rockys-mumma

I work 3 days a week, two 10.5hr shifts and one 5hr. If I start before 9am Alfie sleeps at my mums. So I leave him two full days, half a day and usually two nights a week. I feel bad but tbh I have to work and I'd rather he was with my mum rather than nursery and also I prefer him staying at my mums if I start early as it's mean dragging him out of bed at 6am when he doesn't usually get up for another hour or two.

The worst part is that because I leave him for work, I tend not to want to leave him to do adult things on the weekend because I feel guilty I've left him so much already. But I don't mind really, if I really want to go somewhere that can't accommodate children my mum is fine with it but like 9.5/10 I'll turn it down. So I never really get a break because when I don't have him I'm working.

I used to leave him twice a week from 7 months for 4hrs to go uni, lucky as it was my 
final year I only had 2 modules and done my dissertation at home when he was sleeping ect.

I feel like I leave him a lot now, but bills need to be paid so needs must.


----------



## youngmummy94

OH takes him out every Sunday


----------



## rockys-mumma

Lorna :hugs: it's for the best for your future, you are doing so well sticking it out 

Hopefully the workload will be a bit less actually on campus next year :hugs:


----------



## stephx

I'm a SAHM but I MIL takes her out on Sundays, she used to stay out overnight but I stopped it because it messed up her routine :) Sometimes she stays out in the evening if me and oh want to go out for a meal or the cinema or something but that's prob only twice a month x


----------



## 17thy

About 2 hours a week LO is with her daddy alone while I go grocery shopping.


----------



## mayb_baby

rockys-mumma said:


> Lorna :hugs: it's for the best for your future, you are doing so well sticking it out
> 
> Hopefully the workload will be a bit less actually on campus next year :hugs:

I passed 2 exams and failed one by a mark, it's put a huge downer on me and I wanna quit. I'm not as clever as those on my course and I feel I have no time with Michael. Just fed up really:cry:


----------



## lizardbreath

Im away a lot I leave the house at 8 am Monday - Thursday don't get back til 6 pm and fridays I work at 5am and don't get back til 5 pm their dad gets them every other night but if he works til 9 I have them from 6-9 and I have them every Saturday morning and sometimes at night same for Sunday.


----------



## MommyGrim

I got to college from 6 am - 12:30 pm, then work for an hour, twice a week. Then usually every night my parents want to take her for an hour or two to spend time with her, so I usually have that time to do homework, etc. 
Moving was really hard on her, so it's been really good for her to see my parents alot, definitely made the transition alot smoother :thumbup:


----------



## 10.11.12

She's in daycare from 8-4:30 five days a week but I almost always take her during lunch for a 1/2 hour. Apart from that almost never :shrug:


----------



## Strawberrymum

an hour most mornings she goes to the park to play with friends (with an adult). Every other week she goes to play at a friends for a couple hours and has dinner there then the next week her daughter will come here. and I go out a night every two or three weeks. Id go out more but don't have anywhere to go lol


----------



## emmylou92

She stays with BIL for a day 12 till 8 if we both have to go on a long trip to were its 6 hours on the car there and back, but tha happens 2/3 times a year. I hate leaving her!!


----------



## x__amour

I was a SAHM since Tori was born but we want a bigger place so... I start work full time Tuesday and Tori starts part time day care then. :cry:


----------



## JadeBaby75

She is at daycare from about 7-4, while im at school. Some weekend nights she stays at her dads and I either go out and catch up with girlfriends or stay home. I hate how much I'm away from her but i think its good for us both because its very balanced. When I go get her she is so happy to see me but when I drop her off she is so excited to play with her teachers and friends!


----------



## Hotbump

I have only been away from them ONCE in 3 years :( and that was too see a movie and thats it...sometimes I feel like I'm going to go crazy! :haha: but I love them lots! :cloud9:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I am away from Lyla probably once every 3-4 months if I miraculously get invited out. Other than that I am a SAHM and maybe leave her with her dad for 10 mins or so occasionally so I can go to the shops. I've left her side twice in her lifetime..

Love being with her, hate not having the option for a little break.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Next to nothing with Logan! (My choice) He literally comes everywhere with me, and I haven't been out of an evening in at least 3 months now. 

Robyn goes out from 9am-3pm on a tuesday with OHs mum and spends the day with her and OH's grandparents. Then shes at nursery one morning and one afternoon a week. Rest of the time she's with me.


----------



## lauram_92

I think I have been out 3 times at night in the last year, and I have always put him to bed first and got up with him in the morning so he hasn't realised. About twice a month my Mum will take him a walk to the shop in his pram which is about 15 minutes while I do housework.

I just can't seem to leave him. My Auntie wanted to take him to see my Granny for 15 minutes but I wouldn't let her. :shrug:


----------



## _laura

Max is in nursery 8:30-5 Monday to Friday while I'm at Uni. 
But Tuesday- Friday in at work 4:00-8:00pm so he's asleep when I get back

I do get miffed that I miss out but he loves nursery, I spend the whole weekend with him and I'm up 3-4 times a night with him. He still knows in his mummy and that's all that matters as I know I'm providing for his future.


----------



## Bexxx

I'm never regularly away from LO. I've left her 3 times before though and those were all overnight.
If me and OH break up though, I guess that will change :(


----------



## LauraBee

It's usually only while I'm at college (two full days, two half-ish days) but I'm going to the cinema for the first time in over a year on Wednesday :dance:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

quintin goes to day monday to wednesday 10am-4:30 and thursday and friday 9:30-2:30
other then that I'm very rarely with out him,I haven't been away from him over night in 6 months, and during that 6 months my mom has only watch him twice for a few hour each
*holy hell i NEED to go out!*


----------



## wishuwerehere

She's in nursery 8.30 till 5 while i'm at uni, and she goes to fobs every other or every 3 weekends.


----------



## bbyno1

I'm a SAHM. Iv only left Aliyah maybe 10 hours all in so far. Me and OH get our time together once she's gone down for the night. If I wanna meet my friends I do in the daytime with Aliyah :)


----------



## Rhio92

Connor's in nursery 3 days a week, MIL has him sunday afternoon and wednesday evening. I go out with my friends about once a month. I never leave him overnight x


----------



## MrsEngland

At the minute every wednesday DH's mum has her for the day, she lives near to where my husband works so he drops her off on the way and picks her up on the way home to give me a day to myself.

Then maybe once a month i'll have a night out either with hubby or the girls when my mum will babysit for us. She very rarely stays away over night.

Since she was born i've spent 2 nights away from her (one she was left with my mum and one she was with hubby).


----------



## sarah0108

Never tbh. If i go out for a night out, i go once they are in bed and im back whilst they are still sleeping


----------



## sarah0108

Oh wait, H goes to playgroup on monday and tuesday mornings and thursday afternoons


----------



## rainbows_x

When her dad takes her which is normally twice a week. x


----------



## 112110

I go to High School 7am-11am, volunteer at his daycare 11:15-2:30pm I get to go in with him and the babies at 2:00 (M-F). we go home, then I leave for my CNA classes at 4:30pm and get home 9:15pm, he's usually (supposed) to be asleep. (M-T) Then Fridays, OH's Mom watches him so I can sleep for a bit, then OH and I usually have him.


----------



## Lauraxamy

Very, very rarely! We go out like once a month maybe and leave them sometimes less than that. Very rare it's more than that. My Mum and dad work so they aren't around to have them in the week etc either.


----------



## Natasha2605

Not very often, especially now I'm on Mat leave! When I was working I worked 8 - 5 Saturday and Sunday and 2 - 6 on a Monday. My mum would have her unless OH was weekend off which isn't very often! Now though I have her with me all day every day, although last Sunday me and OH left her with my mum 12 til 4 so we could go for a nice lunch and some shopping. We do this maybe once a month?

My family would have her more often if I asked or needed them too but tbh I prefer to have her with me. I feel like a part of me is missing if I don't have her!


----------



## ~RedLily~

I haven't been away from LO yet.


----------



## casann

Never . I've not been away from my children since they were born . Going to be so hard for me when they have to go to nursery :( x


----------



## stacy1991

lauram_92 said:


> How often are you away from LO?
> 
> Including whether you work, go to college or University, how often you have nights out or when someone offers to help/give you a break?
> 
> :flower:

I've never had a night or day away from my LO except for about an hour when i went to the grocery store and my oh was at home with LO. sometimes i say i wish i could just have one day to myself but if it came to it i wouldn't be able to leave him.


----------



## KaceysMummy

Kacey stays over at my parents house 1 night a week normally, thats the only place I feel comfortable leaving her at... 
They love having her, and she loves to go - so it gives me and OH a bit of a break and some time to ourselves :) x


----------



## holly2234

Erin goes to nursery 8am until 2:30pm on a thursday and thats about it. We have gone out twice since she was born after she went to bed and we were home by 9pm.


----------



## Mii

Usually just once or twice a week when I need a break for an hour or two :flower: 

My parents love it cause it gives them some quality 'grandparent' time with their grandson lol


----------



## 17thy

Seriously wish I could have a couple hours a week to myself. :/


----------



## LauraBee

^ Sames. I was never bothered about it before, but it was so nice to hang out for a few hours Wednesday night without worrying about whether she's hungry/tired/needs a change etc. I just don't have anyone readily available, so I guess I'll just have to wait until I have another good excuse.


----------



## zerolivia

I'm away from her for a few hours on Monday nights, Tuesday mornings & like an hour on Thursdays (for school) but otherwise it's just me & her :) Nobody has offered to take her for the night or anything. Probably because i'm full time breastfeeding and she eats a ALOT so I'd have to pump like 8 bottles I swear lol and that's very hard to do. It would take me like 2 days lol.

But I don't think I'm ready to have her gone for the night. I mean, it would be nice to get a full night sleep for once and not have to stay in the same position all night hahaha. But I would probably wake up anyway & just miss her :/ Not ready! I hate being away from her!


----------



## lauram_92

Do you guys think it is more 'acceptable' to go out and be away from LO more often depending on your situation (single/living alone/with an OH who doesn't help etc rather than in a happy, balanced relationship)? or do you not think it matters?


----------



## rainbows_x

I dunno really, I got out just as much as when me and FOB were together, but as he takes her two times a week I obviously see her less. I guess I feel I 'deserve' a break more now as I do pretty much everything.


----------



## vaniilla

I'm at college 3 days a week so that's the only time he spends away from me. He's not slept away from home before and he won't for at least another couple of years.


----------



## 112110

lauram_92 said:


> Do you guys think it is more 'acceptable' to go out and be away from LO more often depending on your situation (single/living alone/with an OH who doesn't help etc rather than in a happy, balanced relationship)? or do you not think it matters?

:shrug: I don't think it matters. Happy couples need time to themselves and as a couple so may want/need/do go out just as much as a single parent. Iykwim? 
Quality > quantity.


----------



## Melibu90

Im working 3days a week so hes away 8 until half 6/7ish 
I miss him loads but need to work for us :( and my mum or MIL has him so its a lot easier than having to pay for childcare


----------



## leoniebabey

was leaving him 3 days whilst at college but now i've quite. I don't think it agree'd with him tbh his behaviour worsened soo much while he was in there wether it was cause i left him or the nursery in general i dont know but never mind. Now I'll be leaving him 2 hours on a tues while i go to my young parent group and for a little on a friday while im at a cofee morning (he will be in a chreche in the same building) 

My mum has his every couple of weeks for a night or if i ask her to watch him. Havn't been out since january for obvious reasons lol will probobly arrange to go to the cinema or for a meal with a friend when i feel a bit better


----------



## jemmie1994

never! :haha: i feel uncomfortable enough handing Evie over to my mum when i go for a shower :wacko: starting college again in September though so best get used to being apart from her im not short of people desperate to babysit so gonna try have a night out soon


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lauram_92 said:


> Do you guys think it is more 'acceptable' to go out and be away from LO more often depending on your situation (single/living alone/with an OH who doesn't help etc rather than in a happy, balanced relationship)? or do you not think it matters?

the only thing that I can think of is because I'm single, I feel or felt like I get less alone time? I know that sounds odd, but I would love if I had OH or something and I could be like "hey just going for a short walk,watch Quin" , or go out food shopping w/o Quin,:shrug:


----------



## 17thy

I do agree, I get to go food shopping without LO sometimes, and I can go take a shower without her etc.

I've gone out one time with my friends without LO or DH since she was born. :/ And I know several single moms that are out at least once a week for time alone with their friends and stuff. Makes me jealous.


----------



## AirForceWife7

bbyno1 said:


> I'm a SAHM. Iv only left Aliyah maybe 10 hours all in so far. Me and OH get our time together once she's gone down for the night. If I wanna meet my friends I do in the daytime with Aliyah :)

Sames :thumbup: We live 1000 miles away from family as well, so we don't have anyone to watch her if we wanna go out, etc.


----------



## cammy

never, Im always in the same house with him, every now and again I'll go to the shop but not for long.


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Awkward as I don't remember if I commented already or not but yeah Rory is away from me a bit actually. My mum takes him sometimes so I can go out with my friends or whatever. This was per arranged when I found out I was pregnant, and my mum didn't want me to have a baby if it meant giving up my youth....:shrug: rorys dad and his family take him too as obvs they want to see him. I'm still his number one primary Carer though and I'm with him more than most of the time. I'm his mummy and he def knows it! Sadly like Lorna I won't be with him as much soon due to uni :( but I have to go, for both of us!


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Makes me feel sad that anyone feels guilty for not being with their little ones as much as they'd like. Your lo will grow up perfect, maybe differently to one who never left mummy but not worse, just with his own set of attributes that can only come from a more independent upbringing. There are pros and cons to both situations; being with mummy and being in nursery or whatever. I didn't get much time with my mum when I was small but I adore her to bots, we are super close and I was very outgoing, loud and independent and HAPPY growing up till my teen years...but that's a diff story lol. 
Also makes me sad anyone should feel guilt for WANTING time to go out with friends without lo sometimes x


----------



## lauram_92

Marzipan_girl said:


> Also makes me sad anyone should feel guilt for WANTING time to go out with friends without lo sometimes

I feel so guilty when I want to go out. And I KNOW I shouldn't. I get up with Oliver in the night EVERY time, I get up with him EVERY morning. I spend all day with him - EVERY day. I feed him and buy his food, I also clothe him. I don't go to college or work so I am literally with him 24/7. I bath him, put him to bed etc. On my own. I don't have someone to help out, or take it in turns. I don't get a break, the only times I have been out is about 3 times and I have put him to bed and then got up with him in the morning. But when I went out I was constantly getting asked where he was/who was looking after him etc. and it made me feel shit, because they were purely pointing out the fact I shouldn't be out. I can't even have friends over to visit me during the day or night because I still live with my parents. But I see a lot of girls who have a boyfriend going out, and they don't get commented on - purely because they have an OH.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

17thy said:


> I do agree, I get to go food shopping without LO sometimes, and *I can go take a shower without her etc.*
> 
> I've gone out one time with my friends without LO or DH since she was born. :/ And I know several single moms that are out at least once a week for time alone with their friends and stuff. Makes me jealous.

i forgot people did that :haha: shower alone , I shower alone when Quin goes to bed if I have to shave


----------

